# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  Lesser Galwyndor

## Janden

This map has been several years in the making. I don't work on it as often as I should, but I think I started this in 2014. It's for the Everwind series, and I wanted it to be giant size. It's around 30 inches across full size. Anyhow. I'm to the tedious part, which is adding in trees and mountains. 



This is the map at 33%.



This is the detail zoomed in at 100%.

----------


## Adfor

Oh my this is a pleasant surprise! The parchment feel of the main coloring is textured very nicely, and the simplicity you've managed to achieve really lets this piece breathe. Easy to read and not cluttered what-so-ever, and the shields & flags are a wonderful touch. All around great looking map, awesome job, Janden, repped!

----------


## Domino44

I agree with Adfor, it has a very nice feel. It's well labeled, clean, and has a nice unique style. Well done!

----------


## Kellerica

I agree with the others, this looks great. I like the colors used here, and the shape of the continent is well done. 

The rivers are breaking all the rules, though. I'm not certain if this map is entirely your own design or not, as I have no idea if Everwind is an existing series or your creation, but if you can change them, I would. There is a very useful thread here on the Guild that will give you a breakdown of the subject.

----------


## Janden

> I agree with the others, this looks great. I like the colors used here, and the shape of the continent is well done. 
> 
> The rivers are breaking all the rules, though. I'm not certain if this map is entirely your own design or not, as I have no idea if Everwind is an existing series or your creation, but if you can change them, I would. There is a very useful thread here on the Guild that will give you a breakdown of the subject.


Yes, I'm aware after I did them. I put them backwards. Not too hard to fix I suppose. The trick I did was to take pictures of lightning and raise the threshold, invert the colors so that only the lightning remains. It makes a pretty awesome river.

----------


## Kellerica

I've used lightning as a river inspiration as well. They really do give you pretty great shapes.

----------


## Adfor

> I agree with the others, this looks great. I like the colors used here, and the shape of the continent is well done. 
> 
> The rivers are breaking all the rules, though. I'm not certain if this map is entirely your own design or not, as I have no idea if Everwind is an existing series or your creation, but if you can change them, I would. There is a very useful thread here on the Guild that will give you a breakdown of the subject.


I didn't even take notice! Looks like I've got a lot of training to do before joining the river police squad..

----------

